# Dendrobium gregulus



## SlipperFan (Apr 20, 2009)

Today, I learned that this little guy won "President's Trophy" at the Ann Arbor Orchid Society's show this past weekend.


----------



## nikv (Apr 20, 2009)

Cool! :clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, what a complex flower. It's really neat. 

Congrats on the award Dot! :clap:


----------



## mkline3 (Apr 20, 2009)

What a neat one. Congrats!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 20, 2009)

oh cool! Reminds me of a dend. peguanum


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations Dot!!!! Very cool blooming!!!! Jean


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, that is pretty cool. I like the neat compact "canes" on that Den. Its much nicer than droopy canes by far. Is there a fragrance to the flowers? What are the growing conditions like?

I would love one of these!


----------



## arcticshaun (Apr 21, 2009)

Neat, almost Latouria type flowers on a bulbo-type cane. 

Shaun


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2009)

This is a tiny plant. The pseudobulbs are each about 1/4" across. It's deciduous. I have it growing under a south window in my intermediate sunroom. I have it hanging inside a large clay pot that sits in a pan of water to keep the clay pot moist (for humidity).

And yes, it is lightly fragrant.

Thanks, everyone. BTW, I purchased it from Andy's Orchids. Maybe they still have some.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 21, 2009)

:clap::clap: Never heard of it! ADORABLE!!! Congrats! Great job! :clap: :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 21, 2009)

It truly bends the mind to think about the diversity within this genus, rivaling the other biggie, _Bulbophyllum_. Great little plant you've got there Dot! It is plants like this one that keep me wanting to collect more - there is no escape...


----------



## Elena (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, what a plant! Both unusual looking and beautifully grown Congrats, Dot!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 21, 2009)

Jorch said:


> oh cool! Reminds me of a dend. peguanum



amazing! the above is also one of my favorites that I don't grow. I think I hear the clatter of many keyboards doing a plant search of andy's orchids website...


----------



## Bolero (Apr 22, 2009)

Interesting plant, it's new to me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> It truly bends the mind to think about the diversity within this genus, rivaling the other biggie, _Bulbophyllum_. Great little plant you've got there Dot! It is plants like this one that keep me wanting to collect more - there is no escape...



Addictions are horrible, aren't they!:evil:


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 23, 2009)

Weird dendro!!!! Amazing bloom show!!!! Congrats on the award Dot!!! Tom is right too...


----------

